# Ghetto Macro ring flash...



## Big

Check it out. Found it on Google a few minutes ago.


----------



## icassell

I built this one and it works great:

DIY ring-flash - a set on Flickr


----------



## Big

icassell said:


> I built this one and it works great:
> 
> DIY ring-flash - a set on Flickr


But that's too nice looking to be ghetto! I think I might make that one sometime... (the one you made)


----------



## Big

I'd actually add a 1/4" nut to the bottom where the flash mounts so you could mount it to a tripod... I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Phranquey

Big said:


> Check it out. Found it on Google a few minutes ago.


 

Um...yeah, definitely ghetto....Duct tape holds the universe together.

Post some pics and let's see how you did.


----------



## UUilliam

icassell said:


> I built this one and it works great:
> 
> DIY ring-flash - a set on Flickr


If only i had the tools to make this... and a flash to use for it...


----------

